

How do you create an Entrepreneurial environment? - hmcm55

I&#x27;m in college and I&#x27;ve noticed that entrepreneurship at my college is an &quot;underground society.&quot; Those in it know about eachother but the rest of the undergrad population doesnt know about the entrepreneurial scene. How would you recommend getting more people involved?
======
seanccox
I would suggest hosting an event that benefits the members of your
'underground society', but that attracts the attention of the college
population overall. I was a non-business minded, non-tech person that
haphazardly attended a Lean Startup Machine workshop in my community. It was
one of the most exciting experiences I've had – I learned a lot, exercised
skills I didn't know I had, and met people I never would have otherwise.

You could do the same thing. Just be sure to grab as many people from outside
your community as feasible, and try to weight the teams in such a way that
there is a balance between the entrepreneurs and the newcomers. Diversity of
background is essential, but balancing skill sets also brings strength to
teams, so ask people to fill out a survey of some kind when they sign up to
help you plan the teams.

Keep it inexpensive, provide food/booze where appropriate, and limit the
capacity so that there is more interest than you actually invite (enabling you
to try it again a few weeks later).

This is unlikely to change the entire culture of the college, but it will
bring in new people, new ideas, and perhaps some of the participants will hit
on an idea that they can build out into an actual business.

